# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Finally my prayers have been answered

## Chronocross

now... bot req plox ^^

----------


## KefkaBot

Check here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...of-savior.html (ToS-Bot - a Bot/Multihack for Tree of Savior)

----------

